# washington dc - commercial contractors wanted



## Scott Adams (Oct 27, 2008)

I have several commercial locations in the WASHINGTON DC, MD area. I am looking for commercial contractors to maintain these sites for snow removal for the upcoming 08-09 season. If you are interested please contact.

Scott Adams
Cherry Logistics
630-806-2173

Thank You!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

If you have anything in michigan let me know


----------



## jeremyd (Oct 15, 2007)

*sub work*

I am located in silver spring, md. I would be interested in talking to you. I have trucks available. jeremy [email protected] thanks


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

We have some opperations in DC
feel free to contact me at [email protected] and we can figure out what we can do.


----------

